# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  چجوری میشه یکسره درس بخونم؟

## Morvarid80

سلام به همه. بچه ها چجوری بعضیا میتونن یه بند درس بخونن؟ اونطور که تو مصاحبه رتبه های برتر خوندم، طرف مثلا از ۸ صبح تا ۱ ظهر یکسره پشت کتابا مینشسته... من فوقش بتونم ۱:۱۵ بشینم بعد باید ۲۰ دقیقه استراحت کنم.... وقتای اتلافی و خاکستریم خیلی خیلی زیاده... کسی راهکاری برای من داره؟ چجور ۳ ساعت کامل بخونم و خسته نشم؟

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

معمولا از اول تابستون با روزی ۴ ساعت با کمی بیشتر شروع میشه و هر هفته نیم ساعت اضافه میشه وقتی به نزدیک عید میرسه به خودتون میاین که با توجه به فشردگی مطالب و جمع بندی و عادت که تو چند ماه داشتید زمان مطالعه شما به بالا ۱۱ ساعت رسیده و اغلب به ۱۲ یا ۱۳ ساعت مفید ختم میشه سرعت شما در چنین مرحله خیلی بالا میره و از همه مهم تر به درجه ای میرسید که ۵۰ درصد سوالات برای شما تکراری هست و جواب در ذهن شما مرور میشه اینجاست که بچه های میگن اول سوال نگاه کن و تو ذهن حل کن جواب رسیدی وقت بذار براش در غیر اینصورت از روش بپر 
یه نکته دیگه هم بگم تجربه خودم هست و صحبت خیلی از مشاور ها که سه فاکتور مد نظر داشته باشید میزان ساعت مطالعه و کار کردن بعد حجم مطالب کار شده و از همه مهم تر خیلی مهم تعداد تست های کار شده 
اینجاست که کیفیت کار شما ارزیابی میشه یعنی یکی ۸ ساعت وقت میذاره یکی اون کار در عرض ۱ ساعت کار میکنه کیفیت خیلی مهم هست از این سه فاکتور میشه فهمید ! ساعت به تنهایی بدرد نمیخوره تعداد تست بالا میانگین فرد متوسط رو به پایین هفته ای باید ۲۵۰۰ تست حداقل بزنه این کف میزان تست

----------


## wext82

میتونی آب و خوراکی بزاری پیش خودت یا هر موقع دیدی خسته شدی خودتو یه کش و قوسی بده درست میشه :Yahoo (4): 
من این کارو کردم شد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Morvarid80

> معمولا از اول تابستون با روزی ۴ ساعت با کمی بیشتر شروع میشه و هر هفته نیم ساعت اضافه میشه وقتی به نزدیک عید میرسه به خودتون میاین که با توجه به فشردگی مطالب و جمع بندی و عادت که تو چند ماه داشتید زمان مطالعه شما به بالا ۱۱ ساعت رسیده و اغلب به ۱۲ یا ۱۳ ساعت مفید ختم میشه سرعت شما در چنین مرحله خیلی بالا میره و از همه مهم تر به درجه ای میرسید که ۵۰ درصد سوالات برای شما تکراری هست و جواب در ذهن شما مرور میشه اینجاست که بچه های میگن اول سوال نگاه کن و تو ذهن حل کن جواب رسیدی وقت بذار براش در غیر اینصورت از روش بپر 
> یه نکته دیگه هم بگم تجربه خودم هست و صحبت خیلی از مشاور ها که سه فاکتور مد نظر داشته باشید میزان ساعت مطالعه و کار کردن بعد حجم مطالب کار شده و از همه مهم تر خیلی مهم تعداد تست های کار شده 
> اینجاست که کیفیت کار شما ارزیابی میشه یعنی یکی ۸ ساعت وقت میذاره یکی اون کار در عرض ۱ ساعت کار میکنه کیفیت خیلی مهم هست از این سه فاکتور میشه فهمید ! ساعت به تنهایی بدرد نمیخوره تعداد تست بالا میانگین فرد متوسط رو به پایین هفته ای باید ۲۵۰۰ تست حداقل بزنه این کف میزان تست


تستای من به زور ۱۰۰۰ میشه. شهریور با روزی ۱۱ ساعت شروع کردم الان به ۵  یا ۶ ساعت میخونم... با نزدیک شدن به عید به جای مضطرب ، سست شدم.... اصلا دیگه ذهنم کنترل امورو نداره . قبلا همش فکر میکردم الان تا آخر روز باید چقدر بخونم تا کجا بخونم چند تا تست به زور بزنم تا به برنامه مشاورم برسم. الان دیگه به هیچی نمیتونم فکر کنم ‌ و نمیدونم چرا

----------


## Morvarid80

> میتونی آب و خوراکی بزاری پیش خودت یا هر موقع دیدی خسته شدی خودتو یه کش و قوسی بده درست میشه
> من این کارو کردم شد


سپاس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## wext82

یعنی اینقدر کنکوری هارو استرس میگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟
خودمو آماده کنم پس :Yahoo (77):

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> یعنی اینقدر کنکوری هارو استرس میگیره؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خودمو آماده کنم پس


آره
بهمن و اسنفد به دوران افسردگی کنکوری ها معروفه و پشتش هم دلیل هست!
1-معلوم نیست دقیقا باید عید رو چیکار کنن
2-کنکور داره نزدیک میشه، همه دارن خودشونو میکشن بالا. حس عقب افتادگی به بچه ها دست میده. همه فکر میکنن "وای من دیگه عمرا به رتبه دلخواهم برسم"
3-اینقدری که درس خوندن حالشون بد شده ولی نمیدونن چیکار کنن سر این قضیه درسو میذارن کنار که خودش موجب نگرانی بیشتر میشه و ...
4-با خودشون دست دست میکنن که مدرسه برن یا نه، سنجش جامع بدن یا قلمچی، با دهم و یازدهم چیکار کنن، برنامه جمع بندی چی باشه، درس خوندنشون پربازده هست یا نه و....  همه اینا باعث "فلج تحلیلی" (Analysis Paralysis) میشه که هم گند میزنه به درس خوندنشون هم به سلامتیشون و در نتیجه افسردگی!
5-تو خونه پای درس خوندن حبس شدن. دلشون میخواد برن بیرون یکم قدم بزنن، بازی کنن، با دوستاشون بگردن و بخندن ولی نهههههه باید حتما 14 ساعت درسشونو بخونن بعد برن سراغ این کارا (که عمرا اتفاق بیافته) در نتیجه زندگی براشون بی معنی و تکراری میشه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> تستای من به زور ۱۰۰۰ میشه. شهریور با روزی ۱۱ ساعت شروع کردم الان به ۵  یا ۶ ساعت میخونم... با نزدیک شدن به عید به جای مضطرب ، سست شدم.... اصلا دیگه ذهنم کنترل امورو نداره . قبلا همش فکر میکردم الان تا آخر روز باید چقدر بخونم تا کجا بخونم چند تا تست به زور بزنم تا به برنامه مشاورم برسم. الان دیگه به هیچی نمیتونم فکر کنم ‌ و نمیدونم چرا


کیفیت مطالعه ات و تنوع درسی پایین بوده و احتمالا هم وسواس داری روی مطالب از همه مهم تر بگو‌ با منابع خودت چطور هستی سنگین تکراری ساده ؟ اشاره کردی که ساعت مطالعه ات کم شده نسبت به ۶ ماه پیش انگیزه ات چطور ؟ چند هفته دیگه به طور کلی از ۲۳ اسفند تا پایان عید نوروز رو دوران طلایی اسم دادن هرچی سریع تر باید دست بکار بشی دوران طلایی بحث این نیست که کسانی سرگرم عید میشن نمیخونن تو می‌زنی جلو نه اتفاقا همه میخونن ولی نکته اینجاست که خیلی جمع بندی میکنن مرور بر پایه و نیم سال اول دارن خیلی ها خلاصه نویسی میکنن که تو خرداد ماه کاملا بدرد میخوره و خیلی کارای دیگه ... 
بنظر من شما انگیزه اتون از دست دادین برای همین ساعت مطالعه ات پایین اومد بخاطر  بیار برای چی میخوای کنکور بدی اون روز در نظر بگیر جواب ها میاد و تو خوشحالی خودت در رشته مورد نظر تصور کن و وقت تلف نکن برو ادامه بده ببین چه چیزای مزاحم شدن این چند ماه حذفشون کن و ...

----------


## ساراخانم

> معمولا از اول تابستون با روزی ۴ ساعت با کمی بیشتر شروع میشه و هر هفته نیم ساعت اضافه میشه وقتی به نزدیک عید میرسه به خودتون میاین که با توجه به فشردگی مطالب و جمع بندی و عادت که تو چند ماه داشتید زمان مطالعه شما به بالا ۱۱ ساعت رسیده و اغلب به ۱۲ یا ۱۳ ساعت مفید ختم میشه سرعت شما در چنین مرحله خیلی بالا میره و از همه مهم تر به درجه ای میرسید که ۵۰ درصد سوالات برای شما تکراری هست و جواب در ذهن شما مرور میشه اینجاست که بچه های میگن اول سوال نگاه کن و تو ذهن حل کن جواب رسیدی وقت بذار براش در غیر اینصورت از روش بپر 
> یه نکته دیگه هم بگم تجربه خودم هست و صحبت خیلی از مشاور ها که سه فاکتور مد نظر داشته باشید میزان ساعت مطالعه و کار کردن بعد حجم مطالب کار شده و از همه مهم تر خیلی مهم تعداد تست های کار شده 
> اینجاست که کیفیت کار شما ارزیابی میشه یعنی یکی ۸ ساعت وقت میذاره یکی اون کار در عرض ۱ ساعت کار میکنه کیفیت خیلی مهم هست از این سه فاکتور میشه فهمید ! ساعت به تنهایی بدرد نمیخوره تعداد تست بالا میانگین فرد متوسط رو به پایین هفته ای باید ۲۵۰۰ تست حداقل بزنه این کف میزان تست


اون قسمتی که گفتین اگه تونستی ذهنی حل کنی وقت بذار روش اگه نه بپر
این به نظرم درست نیست چون ما جمع بندی میکنیم تاایرادهامون رو بفهمیم از روش رد شدن که ارزش مطالعه رو پایین میاره

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> اون قسمتی که گفتین اگه تونستی ذهنی حل کنی وقت بذار روش اگه نه بپر
> این به نظرم درست نیست چون ما جمع بندی میکنیم تاایرادهامون رو بفهمیم از روش رد شدن که ارزش مطالعه رو پایین میاره


شما متوجه منظور من نشدید بچه تای رتبه برتر معمولا در جلسه آزمون یا کنکور اصولا اول سوال ذهنی حل میکنن یا اینکه بلافاصله کل فرمول ها و راه حل سوال جلو نظرشون میاد سپس میفهمن میتونن این سوال جواب بدن بعد براش وقت میذارن این تکنیک های سر جلسه کنکور یا آزمون هست که با تکرار در آزمون ها دستتون میاد 
در خونه وقتی سوالی دیدی بلد نیستی اگه تست آموزشی که چه جواب بدی چه بلد نباشی باید بلافاصله پاسخنامه خوب چک کنی ممکن تو جواب داده باشی ولی راه حل پاسخنامه راحت تر و حتی ایده جدید به شما بده اگر هم کار زماندار و ترکیبی انجام میدی که معمولا در روز های عید یا پیش آزمون اتفاق می افته باز هم شما باید تک تک جواب های بررسی کنید !

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> اون قسمتی که گفتین اگه تونستی ذهنی حل کنی وقت بذار روش اگه نه بپر
> این به نظرم درست نیست چون ما جمع بندی میکنیم تاایرادهامون رو بفهمیم از روش رد شدن که ارزش مطالعه رو پایین میاره


پیشنهاد به شما دوست گرامی حتما تکنیک های زمان نقصانی و تکنیک ضربدر و منها مطالعه کنید و در پیش آزمون ها و از همه مهم تر در خود جلسه آزمون آزمایشی تمرین کنید اصلا بدون این تکنیک ها شانس برای قبولی در رشته های تاپ با توجه به حجم استرس و فضا کنکور بی معنی نکته دیگه هم به شما دوست عزیز میخوام بگم حتما زمان بندی و ترتیب پاسخ دهی از الان باید شما تمرین کنید و با سه یا چهار آزمون جامع نهایی شما باید کاملا مسلط به این تکنیک ها و مشخص کرده باشید با چه درسی اول از همه راحت هستید پاسخ بدید فقط نکته شماره وال ها باید حفظ باشید هر مبحث از چه سوالی با چه شماره ای شروع میشه و که اینا تو آزمون های جمع بندی خرداد دستتون میاد با زدن کنکور های سال قبل

----------


## V_buqs

به 2 طریق یا مغز خر بخوری
یا خر مغزتو بخوره

----------


## Morvarid80

> آره
> بهمن و اسنفد به دوران افسردگی کنکوری ها معروفه و پشتش هم دلیل هست!
> 1-معلوم نیست دقیقا باید عید رو چیکار کنن
> 2-کنکور داره نزدیک میشه، همه دارن خودشونو میکشن بالا. حس عقب افتادگی به بچه ها دست میده. همه فکر میکنن "وای من دیگه عمرا به رتبه دلخواهم برسم"
> 3-اینقدری که درس خوندن حالشون بد شده ولی نمیدونن چیکار کنن سر این قضیه درسو میذارن کنار که خودش موجب نگرانی بیشتر میشه و ...
> 4-با خودشون دست دست میکنن که مدرسه برن یا نه، سنجش جامع بدن یا قلمچی، با دهم و یازدهم چیکار کنن، برنامه جمع بندی چی باشه، درس خوندنشون پربازده هست یا نه و....  همه اینا باعث "فلج تحلیلی" (Analysis Paralysis) میشه که هم گند میزنه به درس خوندنشون هم به سلامتیشون و در نتیجه افسردگی!
> 5-تو خونه پای درس خوندن حبس شدن. دلشون میخواد برن بیرون یکم قدم بزنن، بازی کنن، با دوستاشون بگردن و بخندن ولی نهههههه باید حتما 14 ساعت درسشونو بخونن بعد برن سراغ این کارا (که عمرا اتفاق بیافته) در نتیجه زندگی براشون بی معنی و تکراری میشه



تقریبا همه علائمو دارم من! اگه سه روز استراحت مطلق کنم خوب میشم؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> کیفیت مطالعه ات و تنوع درسی پایین بوده و احتمالا هم وسواس داری روی مطالب از همه مهم تر بگو‌ با منابع خودت چطور هستی سنگین تکراری ساده ؟ اشاره کردی که ساعت مطالعه ات کم شده نسبت به ۶ ماه پیش انگیزه ات چطور ؟ چند هفته دیگه به طور کلی از ۲۳ اسفند تا پایان عید نوروز رو دوران طلایی اسم دادن هرچی سریع تر باید دست بکار بشی دوران طلایی بحث این نیست که کسانی سرگرم عید میشن نمیخونن تو می‌زنی جلو نه اتفاقا همه میخونن ولی نکته اینجاست که خیلی جمع بندی میکنن مرور بر پایه و نیم سال اول دارن خیلی ها خلاصه نویسی میکنن که تو خرداد ماه کاملا بدرد میخوره و خیلی کارای دیگه ... 
> بنظر من شما انگیزه اتون از دست دادین برای همین ساعت مطالعه ات پایین اومد بخاطر  بیار برای چی میخوای کنکور بدی اون روز در نظر بگیر جواب ها میاد و تو خوشحالی خودت در رشته مورد نظر تصور کن و وقت تلف نکن برو ادامه بده ببین چه چیزای مزاحم شدن این چند ماه حذفشون کن و ...


حتما سعی میکنم انگیزه رو ایجاد کنم در خودم. راجع به منابعم نظر خاصی ندارم... برام سنگین نیستنا ولی خب پشتکار کافی برای خوندنشون ندارم.... من جزوه های خوبی دارم اونا رو که میخونم دیگه راحت تستا رو میزنم.... منابعم ایناست: 
زیست دهم ☆ الگو
 زیست ۲ و ۳☆خیلی سبز
شیمی☆خیلی سبز
فیزیک☆میکرو گاج
ریاضی پایه☆میکرو گاج
ریاضی ۳☆خیلی سبز
عربی، دینی و زبان انگلیسی☆خیلی سبز
آرایه و لغت‌املا ☆الگو
قرابت☆الگو و هامون‌سبطی(نشر دریافت)
دستور‌ زبان☆هامون سبطی

----------


## Colonius

تلقین نکنین!!!! اینا مال تلقین خستگیه! یکم تایم درسایی که علاقه بیشتری دارید و لذت بیشتری میبرید زیاد کنید اونایی هم کم تر دوست دارید کم تر کنید البته برای یه مدت کوتاه بعد میبیند کاملا اوکی هستید!

----------


## SinaMegapolis

> تقریبا همه علائمو دارم من! اگه سه روز استراحت مطلق کنم خوب میشم؟


اگه مشاور داری باید حتما ازش کمک بگیری (اگه نه از روانشناس خوب!)
کسی که تجربه همچین علائمی رو از قبل نداشته باشه احتمال اینکه بتونه سپری کنه اونا رو کمه

ولی اگه کسیو نداشتی به نظر من برای دور روز (3 روز زیاده) تفریح کن
استراحت مطلق یعنی اینکه بری تلگرام و اینا کل روزو بگردی
نه اینجوری جواب نمیده
باید تفریح پرچگال داشته باشی: بری بیرون سینما
یکم بیرون راه بری برا خودت
ورزش کنی
با دوستات بگی بخندی
چنتا بازی غیر داستانی (تاکید میکنم غیر داستانی!!!) بکنی چه تو کامپیوترت چه تو دنیا واقعی
چنتا فیلم که دلت میخواد ببینی ولی هنوز ندیدی ببینی (تاکید میکنم فیلم سریال نه!!!)

اگه نگران کرونایی به خونوادت بگو ماشینو سوار شید بیرون با ماشین دور بزنید
وقتی تفریحت تموم شد باید یه گوشه بشینی تکلیفتو با خودت معلوم کنی
باید تعیین کنی موقع عید و بعد عید قراره چیکار کنی (همون چیزایی که بالا گفتم)
وگرنه تفریح کردن تاثیرش کوتاه مدت میشه بعد یه هفته دوباره قاطی میکنی :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Morvarid80

> اگه مشاور داری باید حتما ازش کمک بگیری (اگه نه از روانشناس خوب!)
> کسی که تجربه همچین علائمی رو از قبل نداشته باشه احتمال اینکه بتونه سپری کنه اونا رو کمه
> 
> ولی اگه کسیو نداشتی به نظر من برای دور روز (3 روز زیاده) تفریح کن
> استراحت مطلق یعنی اینکه بری تلگرام و اینا کل روزو بگردی
> نه اینجوری جواب نمیده
> باید تفریح پرچگال داشته باشی: بری بیرون سینما
> یکم بیرون راه بری برا خودت
> ورزش کنی
> ...


مشاورم با استراحت مطلق کاملا مخالفه. فیلم میبینم فردا شب... مرررسی

----------


## Mysterious

*فقط کافیه فروم‌ نیای:/*

----------


## Morvarid80

> *فقط کافیه فروم‌ نیای:/*


بعضی وقتا خیلی برام مفید بوده آخه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام به همه. بچه ها چجوری بعضیا میتونن یه بند درس بخونن؟ اونطور که تو مصاحبه رتبه های برتر خوندم، طرف مثلا از ۸ صبح تا ۱ ظهر یکسره پشت کتابا مینشسته... من فوقش بتونم ۱:۱۵ بشینم بعد باید ۲۰ دقیقه استراحت کنم.... وقتای اتلافی و خاکستریم خیلی خیلی زیاده... کسی راهکاری برای من داره؟ چجور ۳ ساعت کامل بخونم و خسته نشم؟


عادت به مطالعه رو باید به مرور در خودت قوی کنی
هر تایمی ک در حال حاضر در توانته و میتونی بخونی رو ثابت نگه دار و هرروز یه ربع یا نیم ساعت بهش اضافه کن 
هر 1ونیم ساعت تا 1و45دقیقه ک میخونی یه ربع تا نیم ساعت استراحت داشته باش تا مغزت توانایی رفرش داشته باشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------

